# UCI Road World Championships 2012



## smutchin (3 Sep 2012)

BC have announced the shortlist for the British team. No real surprises, except perhaps the omission of David Millar, and no Brad in the time trial...

British Cycling announces team for 2012 UCI Road World Championships

[edit: link fixed]


----------



## Rob3rt (3 Sep 2012)

Wiggo said he wouldn't contest this TT didn't he? Leaving some victory out there for the others.


----------



## smutchin (3 Sep 2012)

I had assumed that Wiggo would want to go for the TT but it makes sense that he doesn't - his season essentially finished with the Olympics, which is fair enough. He's not had a bad year.

Will be interesting to see if Froome has enough left in his legs to make himself a contender.

I presume this means Brad won't be representing Sky in the Team TT either.

d.


----------



## zizou (3 Sep 2012)

The course doesn't really suit any of our big guns. Any idea how JTL has recovered from his injury? He might be the best bet, particularly if the opposition underestimate him if he manages to get in a breakaway.


----------



## oldroadman (3 Sep 2012)

zizou said:


> The course doesn't really suit any of our big guns. Any idea how JTL has recovered from his injury? He might be the best bet, particularly if the opposition underestimate him if he manages to get in a breakaway.


Brad rides ToB as possibly his season closer, not likely to ride at the worlds at all. What's to prove?
JTL, I think not, the big hitters will let a break go and then those who are good enough will close it down. Think on a front group of 15-25 getting to 10km from the finish, then await fireworks. Valkenburg is a lumpy old course, and after 260km will feel very lumpy indeed.


----------



## tigger (3 Sep 2012)

Disappointed Wiggo isn't contesting the TT. Seems odd that the best time trialist of 2012 won't take the opportunity to earn the rainbow jersey? I know the Tour of Britain is a little close for comfort but I don't understand the omission.


----------



## thom (3 Sep 2012)

tigger said:


> Disappointed Wiggo isn't contesting the TT. Seems odd that the best time trialist of 2012 won't take the opportunity to earn the rainbow jersey? I know the Tour of Britain is a little close for comfort but I don't understand the omission.


Yeah I'm slightly perplexed but he said after the Olympics that this season was about the tour and the Olympic TT. 
If it is a lumpy course then in theory it might suit Froome more but he's well cooked at the moment.
Wiggo won practically everything he entered in a very long season. I guess it is a bit too much to keep it going this month or so at a really high level after those successes for just 1 day.
He'll be back in pre-season training for next year soon enough. And the ToB thing he'll be riding in support of team mates rather than for himself.


----------



## rich p (3 Sep 2012)

I don't blame Bradley in the least for missing the TT after the season he's had. He's won damned near every stage race worth winning this year.
It's really not clear who GB will be racing for this time though. There's no obvious 'classics' rider so it'll be interesting to see how they strategise it. I don't expect any Brit to be in the final mix though unless Cav has been secretly been shedding weight and training in the Ardennes!


----------



## montage (3 Sep 2012)

I'm guessing GBs best hope is to fire people off in the breaks as much as possible.
Geriant and Kennaugh will be interesting to watch, having gained a huge amount of firepower this year on the track and both being ok-ish climbers.


----------



## thom (3 Sep 2012)

Adam Blythe might do something as well - one of Gilbert's right hand men in the classics


----------



## thom (10 Sep 2012)

The list of team time trial squads. If I can add up properly there are 50 male and 20 female squads.


----------



## laurence (11 Sep 2012)

i'm going out on a limb here to say that Euskaltel Euskadi won't be bothering the podium in the TTT. i, however, will cheer them on, as ever.


----------



## montage (12 Sep 2012)

The spanish team is looking pretty formidable for this one


----------



## Buddfox (13 Sep 2012)

Is there yet a detailed map / profile of the course? The one on the UCI website is useless - I still haven't figured out what this final circuit looks like... I may be being slow, of course.


----------



## rich p (13 Sep 2012)

Buddfox said:


> Is there yet a detailed map / profile of the course? The one on the UCI website is useless - I still haven't figured out what this final circuit looks like... I may be being slow, of course.


 http://www.limburg2012.nl/section.php?sid=items_en&items_vmd=svw&items_id=parcoursen
It's a 100km standard course with the men's elite doing 10 laps of 16.5 km on the red section.


----------



## Buddfox (13 Sep 2012)

Thanks - this is what I was saying, though, how come the profile of the men's road race is only 105 odd km long? It doesn't seem to include the final circuit which is the bit when it gets really interesting.


----------



## rich p (13 Sep 2012)

Buddfox said:


> Thanks - this is what I was saying, though, how come the profile of the men's road race is only 105 odd km long? It doesn't seem to include the final circuit which is the bit when it gets really interesting.


 True! A bit of an omission.


----------



## User169 (13 Sep 2012)

If you click on the course map, then click on the red circuit, you get the profile (for the circuit part).


----------



## rich p (13 Sep 2012)

Delftse Post said:


> If you click on the course map, then click on the red circuit, you get the profile (for the circuit part).


 Clever clogs! You do wear clogs?


----------



## Nearly there (13 Sep 2012)

Doesn't look to lumpy


----------



## thom (13 Sep 2012)

Here's a away to explore the courses:


----------



## Buddfox (13 Sep 2012)

Delftse Post said:


> If you click on the course map, then click on the red circuit, you get the profile (for the circuit part).


 
Nice! I've been trying to figure that out for weeks...!


----------



## User169 (13 Sep 2012)

rich p said:


> Clever clogs! You do wear clogs?


 
But of course!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (13 Sep 2012)

Delftse Post said:


> But of course!


 
Unfortunately I missed those in the Wiggle sale...


----------



## raindog (14 Sep 2012)

Interesting little interview with Leo Van Vliet
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/dutch-have-home-advantage-at-world-championships-says-van-vliet


----------



## rich p (14 Sep 2012)

Does anyone else think that the trade TTT is an anomaly? It would make more sense at the Worlds to have a national TTT if anything. The trade teams do these in most GTs already.
You also have to wonder how much effort the best TTers will be putting in on Sunday instead of waiting until the ITT on the Wednesday.


----------



## thom (14 Sep 2012)

British teams:
*Elite Men – Road Race*
Mark Cavendish
Steve Cummings
Alex Dowsett
Chris Froome
Luke Rowe
Ian Stannard
Ben Swift
Jon Tiernan-Locke
Bradley Wiggins

*Elite Men – Time Trial*
Alex Dowsett
Chris Froome

*Elite Women – Road Race*
Lizzie Armitstead
Katie Colclough
Nicole Cooke
Nikki Harris
Sharon Laws
Emma Pooley

*Elite Women – Time Trial*
Wendy Houvenaghel
Emma Pooley

*U23 Men – Road Race*
Josh Edmondson
Scott Thwaites
Simon Yates

*U23 Men – Time Trial*
Sam Harrison
Joe Perret

*Junior Men – Road Race*
Germain Burton
Jon Dibben
Tao Geoghegan Hart
Chris Lawless
Alex Peters
Will Stephenson

*Junior Men – Time Trial*
Jon Dibben
Tao Geoghegan Hart

*Junior Women – Road Race*
Elinor Barker
Lucy Garner
Emily Kay
Jessie Walker
Molly Weaver

*Junior Women – Time Trial*
Elinor Barker


----------



## Buddfox (14 Sep 2012)

rich p said:


> Does anyone else think that the trade TTT is an anomaly? It would make more sense at the Worlds to have a national TTT if anything. The trade teams do these in most GTs already.
> You also have to wonder how much effort the best TTers will be putting in on Sunday instead of waiting until the ITT on the Wednesday.



Yes, I actually thought it was a national team time trial until a friend pointed out the error of my ways. I think a national team time trial would be fantastic - though partly because I'd expect GB to be in with a real shout to win!


----------



## raindog (14 Sep 2012)

thom said:


> British teams:
> *Elite Men – Road Race*
> Mark Cavendish
> Steve Cummings
> ...


Great - JTL is riding. Hope he's free to ride......


----------



## rich p (14 Sep 2012)

raindog said:


> Great - JTL is riding. Hope he's free to riode......


 I think that he could/should be the protected rider


----------



## montage (14 Sep 2012)

Froome Wiggo and Cav will be marked far too much to try anything for obvious reasons, I doubt Swift, Dowsett or Rowe can get over the lumps near the end as the racing will be aggressive - stannard and cummings perhaps have more a chance, but I can't see them out climbing the likes of Rodriguez and Valverde - and I imagine anything that they could get over, Sagan could do the same and we all know what would happen then. JTL seems a bit of an unknown, though he appears to be looking strong in the ToB. We've seen him out climb big names in the past but that was early season, and not names as big as these. There doesn't seem to be any option but to send people up the road - though we have seen how strong riders such as rodriguez can be isolated, so we'll see what the team is cooking.

For the TT, Contador would be my pick, with Martin and Kessiakoff on the Podium....who knows what kind of form Froome is in, but he can't be ruled out either.


----------



## rich p (14 Sep 2012)

There's a kilometre after the last climb of the Cauberg which won't help someone like Rodriguez who would prefer a hilltop finish. I'd like Gilbert or Rodriguez to win it.


----------



## montage (14 Sep 2012)

Regarding the Women, Surely Armisted, Cooke and Pooley are all in for some sort of shot?
For the juniors, I'd love Jon Dibben to take it, only because he's local to here and I've raced against him in the past (or rather been in the same race as him). The U23 team seems small though - not been scoring many points this season or what?


----------



## thom (14 Sep 2012)

montage said:


> Regarding the Women, Surely Armisted, Cooke and Pooley are all in for some sort of shot?
> For the juniors, I'd love Jon Dibben to take it, only because he's local to here and I've raced against him in the past (or rather been in the same race as him). The U23 team seems small though - not been scoring many points this season or what?


 
Armitstead !

Whizzy Lizzie I think has the best shot, Cooke not having great form recently and Pooley more so a GC type rider.
Pooley could go well in the TT though.


----------



## lyn1 (14 Sep 2012)

montage said:


> The U23 team seems small though - not been scoring many points this season or what?


 
Selection issues. Thwaites & Rowsell (Endura) have been the outstanding u23 by some distance in both the UK and foreign UCI races. They were not selected for the Nations Cup rounds, nor was Edmondson, who has done well in the TOB. Only Academy members were given rides despite producing very disappointing results on all occasions. Consequently GB were ranked 26th behind teams like Ethiopia and Eritrea and failed to get an invite to the Tour L'Avenir, (21 teams). That race was also influential on the number of WC places allocated as it contributed Nations Cup points.
I can't understand why If they wanted to give some of the young Academy riders a run out they didn't ride Thwaites & Rowsell, at least in the early rounds to secure the points needed and guarantee more WC spots, particularly as they were available.


----------



## dellzeqq (16 Sep 2012)

If ever a cyclist had a point to prove it's Wendy Houvenaghel.........


----------



## Noodley (16 Sep 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> If ever a cyclist had a point to prove it's Wendy Houvenaghel.........


 
Not sure what she has to gain or "prove" by doing well. She was not in the team cos others were viewed as being better in one event at the time of the olympics.


----------



## thom (16 Sep 2012)

NOS live streaming : no commentary


----------



## thom (16 Sep 2012)

Rabobank already lost 2 of 6 riders - Vos unlikely to prevail in TTT


----------



## Noodley (16 Sep 2012)

Looking good for Pooley's team so far, even with a rider dropped early on - but that dropped rider may have an impact later in the course


----------



## thom (16 Sep 2012)

Yeah AA Drink are down about 45 secs on the top 2 teams though.
Some of the riders are dropping like flies on these hills.


----------



## Noodley (16 Sep 2012)

live report on cyclingnews makes it sound like carnage on the cauberg


----------



## Noodley (16 Sep 2012)

Laws and Pooley guaranteed bronze


----------



## thom (16 Sep 2012)

"Rabo women went regularly to the climb/course for recon & no.1 'problem' was "how do we stop Vos from dropping the other riders?" "


----------



## thom (16 Sep 2012)

Result of Womens TTT:
1) Specialised - looked a class apart
2) Orica
3) AA Drink


----------



## Noodley (16 Sep 2012)

Katie Colclough was in the speacialized squad but I have no idea if she was riding as there was no mention of the team line-up on cyclingnews


----------



## thom (16 Sep 2012)

Noodley said:


> Katie Colclough was in the speacialized squad but I have no idea if she was riding as there was no mention of the team line-up on cyclingnews


I don't think she was in it : http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/1...akes-opening-team-time-trial-World-title.aspx


----------



## Noodley (16 Sep 2012)

The men's elite TTT is off and running, and the award for the stupidest name goes to...

Team Optum Presented By Kelly Benefit Systems


----------



## thom (16 Sep 2012)

OPQ looking fab. If you were a sprinter in search of a lead out train, you'd be interested in these guys.


----------



## montage (16 Sep 2012)

So is there a rainbow jersey for the TTT champions?


----------



## thom (16 Sep 2012)

montage said:


> So is there a rainbow jersey for the TTT champions?


They get a medal as individuals and I think the winning team gets to put some as yet unspecified symbol on their jersey (dunno if they get the symbol for all races, all TTs or just TTTs...).
Edit : it was interesting Eurosport commentators saying the last time they had a TTT was about 20 years ago. The format was a national team of 4 riders would ride a 100 km route and they'd all have to finish to get a time.


----------



## rich p (17 Sep 2012)

Whatever Fat Pat says, I have zero interest in the trade TTT.
Most of them wouldn't even have their A teams out. Some doing other races, some keeping their powder dry for the ITT.


----------



## thom (17 Sep 2012)

Froome out of ITT on Wednesday because he's knackered.
Alex Dowsett the only GB & NI representative.


----------



## Noodley (17 Sep 2012)

thom said:


> Froome out of ITT on Wednesday because he's knackered.
> Alex Dowsett the only GB & NI representative.


 
Is it too late for Sittingduck to be drafted into the team?


----------



## iLB (17 Sep 2012)

Under 23 tt winner, Vorobyev!


----------



## thom (17 Sep 2012)

Noodley said:


> Is it too late for Sittingduck to be drafted into the team?


I think the list goes in tomorrow, so there is no good reason why not. 
I've blocked Brailsford's phone number because he kept pestering me about Lance Armstrong so maybe someone else could follow it up ?


----------



## rich p (18 Sep 2012)

This is a reasonably interesting article offering an explanation as to why the past junior winners who did well in the pro ranks are the TTers rather than the RR winners.
http://inrng.com/2012/09/junior-world-champion-prospects/#more-10934


Some discussion too about this years winner Oskar Svendsen's off the scale VO2 Max.


----------



## Rob3rt (18 Sep 2012)

Which channel has it and is it on live for the entirety?

Need to choose watching worlds or club ride as it is likely they will clash.


----------



## thom (18 Sep 2012)

Wendy Houvenhagel goes at 4.45pm, Emma Pooley at 5.07 pm, continental time I presume.
Pooley looked really strong in the TTT and she has form from the Tour d'Ardeche so I'm hopeful for something good on this lunpy course.


----------



## rich p (18 Sep 2012)

thom said:


> Wendy Houvenhagel goes at 4.45pm, Emma Pooley at 5.07 pm, continental time I presume.
> Pooley looked really strong in the TTT and she has form from the Tour d'Ardeche so I'm hopeful for something good on this lunpy course.


 Yes, it would be nice for Pooley to go out on a high if this is to be her swansong. She's easy to like.
Is lunpy Dutch for hilly, Thom?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Sep 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> Which channel has it and is it on live for the entirety?
> 
> Need to choose watching worlds or club ride as it is likely they will clash.


No idea how long it's on for but this Dutch-language one's up: http://www.l1.nl/epg_nowon/popup/tv


----------



## Rob3rt (18 Sep 2012)

I mean the Men's road race on Sunday


----------



## thom (18 Sep 2012)

thom said:


> Wendy Houvenhagel goes at 4.45pm, Emma Pooley at 5.07 pm, continental time I presume.
> Pooley looked really strong in the TTT and she has form from the Tour d'Ardeche so I'm hopeful for something good on this lunpy course.


Actually, those times seem off - Pooley just started now.


----------



## rich p (18 Sep 2012)

Pooley quickest at that intermediate. Go on Emma.


----------



## thom (18 Sep 2012)

Pooley 1 sec fastest at 1'st time check so far !
Edit : Rich p quickest to the draw !


----------



## thom (18 Sep 2012)

Arndt 6 secs advantage over Pooley


----------



## thom (18 Sep 2012)

Pooley lost 12 secs to Stevens at 2nd time check


----------



## thom (18 Sep 2012)

thom said:


> Pooley lost 12 secs to Stevens at 2nd time check


And Arndt has 10 secs over Stevens - Pooley 4'th fastest


----------



## thom (18 Sep 2012)

1) Arndt
2) Stevens
3) Willumsen
4) Pooley


----------



## thom (18 Sep 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> If ever a cyclist had a point to prove it's Wendy Houvenaghel.........


Dellzeqq, just spotted you on Eurosport in a doc about Herne Hill velodrome they're showing after the women's TT. Patiently waiting at lights in your red/white foreign cycling top.


----------



## dellzeqq (18 Sep 2012)

thom said:


> Dellzeqq, just spotted you on Eurosport in a doc about Herne Hill velodrome they're showing after the women's TT. Patiently waiting at lights in your red/white foreign cycling top.


dash it all........you're the third or fourth to mention this, and I don't have Eurosport.


----------



## thom (18 Sep 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> dash it all........you're the third or fourth to mention this, and I don't have Eurosport.


It's called "The Best Seat In The World" and there is a trailer at the link but I could not see the complete version uploaded anywhere.


----------



## laurence (18 Sep 2012)

Judith Arndt... oh yes. another Worlds for my fave female cyclist. chapeau.


----------



## thom (18 Sep 2012)

Gotta be Tony Martin tomorrow hasn't it ?
I guess Tejay or Taylor might be thereabouts but Tony Martin is the only one with pedigree innit ?


----------



## tigger (18 Sep 2012)

Yeah gotta be der panzerwagen. Is Bertie riding?


----------



## thom (18 Sep 2012)

tigger said:


> Yeah gotta be der panzerwagen. Is Bertie riding?


Yes but he said after a recon that it was easier than he thought in climbing terms, so the route may not help him so much.


----------



## tigger (18 Sep 2012)

thom said:


> Yes but he said after a recon that it was easier than he thought in climbing terms, so the route may not help him so much.



OK thanks. I was Impressed with Contador's TT at the Vuelta. Think a podium could be possible


----------



## laurence (18 Sep 2012)

Castroveijo (sp?) for Spain looked very handy at the olympics, could be good for an outside bet.


----------



## rich p (18 Sep 2012)

Kessiakoff in the mix maybe?


----------



## montage (19 Sep 2012)

rich p said:


> Kessiakoff in the mix maybe?


 
worth a bet - know his odds?


----------



## rich p (19 Sep 2012)

Sean Kelly and Michael Hutchison both think Contador will win it.


----------



## Nearly there (19 Sep 2012)

I'll go for Tony Martin


----------



## raindog (19 Sep 2012)

Berto favourite for this.

Nice ride from Alex D


----------



## thom (19 Sep 2012)

I dunno - I think the Cauberg has been talked up a lot in the sense that actually it's average gradient is 5%.
Yesterday it didn't make that much of a difference for Judith Arndt. I think Tony Martin is the one to beat to be honest.


----------



## thom (19 Sep 2012)

Contador 40 secs down on Phinney at 1st time check - 16. Too much to make up
Martin 4 secs down on Phinney


----------



## raindog (19 Sep 2012)

Yes, Berto way off there. Phinney looking good.


----------



## LosingFocus (19 Sep 2012)

Prob been asked before, but why no Wiggins in the ITT?


----------



## montage (19 Sep 2012)

Looking good for Phinney right now! If it's a two horse race between Phinney and Martin, then I'll be cheering for Phinney - the yanks could do with some good cycling press (not that I am excluding Kristin Armstrong - though her surname is unfortunate)....also I find Martin up there when considering the most boring cycling personalities.

Barring illness, Contador must be in great form following the Vuelta - maybe the vuelta TT just didn't have the competition there which really puts into perspective just how much Froomes form had cracked.


----------



## montage (19 Sep 2012)

LosingFocus said:


> Prob been asked before, but why no Wiggins in the ITT?


 
Following winning pretty much every race he entered, he took a break off after the olympics, and said he has not been training enough to compete for the medals.


----------



## LosingFocus (19 Sep 2012)

montage said:


> Following winning pretty much every race he entered, he took a break off after the olympics, and said he has not been training enough to compete for the medals.


 
Ta. Wasnt for me, it was for, er, someone at work who wanted to know...


----------



## rich p (19 Sep 2012)

Bugggerrrr. Pinotti down


----------



## LosingFocus (19 Sep 2012)

Nasty tumble there


----------



## raindog (19 Sep 2012)

Pinotti!!! what a shame....


----------



## rich p (19 Sep 2012)

Should have had it in a dry location like Brighton.


----------



## rich p (19 Sep 2012)

Ho ho ho - go Tony M and whup Bertie's arse!


----------



## thom (19 Sep 2012)

Martin 13 secs faster than Phinney now


----------



## tigger (19 Sep 2012)

Martin passes Bertie!


----------



## rich p (19 Sep 2012)

Looks like the Germans will win both men and women's TT


----------



## tigger (19 Sep 2012)

So it looks like Martin, Phinney and then a battle between Gruzdev and Kiryienka for bronze at the moment?


----------



## montage (19 Sep 2012)

8 seconds.... go Phinney!!


----------



## rich p (19 Sep 2012)

maybe not a German double!


----------



## tigger (19 Sep 2012)

montage said:


> 8 seconds.... go Phinney!!


 
Oooo... spoke too soon. Looks like Gruzdev and Kiryienka have already finished? Right? Sorry following on the live text feed on Eurosport


----------



## raindog (19 Sep 2012)

Phinney was taking big risks on the corners....


----------



## rich p (19 Sep 2012)

Phinney-shed - nervous wait.


----------



## rich p (19 Sep 2012)

5 seconds! great ride


----------



## thom (19 Sep 2012)

Wow, that was close.
Well done Tony & Taylor


----------



## LosingFocus (19 Sep 2012)

Superb spectacle. Loving watching TTs now.


----------



## rich p (19 Sep 2012)

Bronze for Kiryienka - going to Sky isn't he?

and 8th for Dowsett is decent.


----------



## raindog (19 Sep 2012)

Dowsett 8th - nice one Alex!


----------



## montage (19 Sep 2012)

what a finish! Gutted for Phinney. Glad Martin didn't have any bad luck, but I do find it hard to like him and his constant habit of playing down his chances


----------



## raindog (19 Sep 2012)

Phinney looked devastated - poor lad.


----------



## PpPete (19 Sep 2012)

Well, character or no character, I enjoyed watching TM take his two minute man and then another 30 seconds too.
Vot iz ze German for "Up Yours Bertie" ?


----------



## thom (19 Sep 2012)

PpPete said:


> Well, character or no character, I enjoyed watching TM take his two minute man and then another 30 seconds too.
> Vot iz ze German for "Up Yours Bertie" ?


Ah I dunno, a lot of people ascribed ambition to Contador on this one but I think coming off the back of the Vuelta win it is acceptable how he rode. 
Phinney, it's maybe good for him to feel the exquisite pain of just failing by such a small margin. I think the experience will be really great for him and there is no shame in getting so close to Tony Martin.


----------



## Nearly there (19 Sep 2012)

Nearly there said:


> I'll go for Tony Martin


I shouldve put a bet on


----------



## tigger (19 Sep 2012)

Fast forwarding to the men's road race for now. Any news / views on who will be the supported man for GB?


----------



## rich p (19 Sep 2012)

Cav nominally but I'm guessing JTL


----------



## thom (19 Sep 2012)

Well Lizzie won't be winning the women's race - her team say she's out - dunno why - she could have been a contender


----------



## laurence (19 Sep 2012)

good win for Tony Martin.

here's hoping Arndt can do the double in the road race


----------



## Flying_Monkey (19 Sep 2012)

Particularly impressive for Martin given that he is going to have to have more surgery on his hand after this. Great ride by Dowsett - achieved his pre-race aim of Top 10 and more.


----------



## Noodley (20 Sep 2012)

thom said:


> ... she could have been a contender


 
Couldn't we all?


----------



## VamP (20 Sep 2012)

thom said:


> Well Lizzie won't be winning the women's race - her team say she's out - dunno why - she could have been a contender


 
Illness apparently.


----------



## thom (20 Sep 2012)

Noodley said:


> Couldn't we all?


Odd thing about the women's race this year is the GB submitted 6 riders this year when they had 7 places.
They aren't replacing Lizzie either so there will be 2 unfilled spots.
The initial list had a fair few track cyclists so I guess management had felt they needed to supplement the roadies with quality track riders but in the end decided the trackies weren't ready for the WCs.


----------



## montage (20 Sep 2012)

Rowe hinted that Cummings and Froome are the strongest in Team GB


----------



## montage (20 Sep 2012)

thom said:


> Odd thing about the women's race this year is the GB submitted 6 riders this year when they had 7 places.
> They aren't replacing Lizzie either so there will be 2 unfilled spots.
> The initial list had a fair few track cyclists so I guess management had felt they needed to supplement the roadies with quality track riders but in the end decided the trackies weren't ready for the WCs.


 
I hate it when countries don't fill their spots.... just give it to an up and coming rider for the experience and make their year


----------



## raindog (21 Sep 2012)

I think I'll go with JRod for sunday.
Can't think of anyone in our squad who can do it. Froome is the obvious candidate, but his season seems to have left him exhausted. JTL fits the bill, but he has zero experience for big events like this, though I'm his number one fan so I'd love to see him do it, or even be on the podium.
10 times up the Cauberg on a 16k circuit after you've been racing since 11.0 am - that's going to be some show.


----------



## rich p (21 Sep 2012)

I think tghe run in is going to be too long for JRod so I'm going with the bookies and Gilbert.


----------



## thom (21 Sep 2012)

I'll go for Tom Boonen then but I'd love to see Peter Sagan get it


----------



## raindog (21 Sep 2012)

Rich, I thought the finish was 1k from the summit - have I got that wrong?


----------



## rich p (21 Sep 2012)

raindog said:


> Rich, I thought the finish was 1k from the summit - have I got that wrong?


 1.7km I believe RD


----------



## thom (21 Sep 2012)

Congratulations Lucy Garner, retaining her WC in the junior girls road race !












Congratulations also to her team mate Elinor Barker who won the TT earlier in the week.


----------



## lukesdad (21 Sep 2012)

Matti Breschel


----------



## rich p (21 Sep 2012)

lukesdad said:


> Matti Breschel


 Worth a punt


----------



## lukesdad (21 Sep 2012)

rich p said:


> Worth a punt


 
I thought so


----------



## raindog (21 Sep 2012)

thom said:


> Congratulations Lucy Garner, retaining her WC in the junior girls road race !


Bloody hell, that's brilliant


----------



## oldroadman (21 Sep 2012)

montage said:


> I hate it when countries don't fill their spots....* just give it to an up and coming rider for the experience and make their year*




Just like in the days when GB won nothing because of that very attitude? They still cost money to support, and GB have a reputation as winners now, so why send no hopers "for experience". Here's a simple view, if you can't win much at home, then what good will an even bigger kicking do you? Better to have 5 strong, motivated, committed riders and not have them worry if last minute additions are up to doing anything except hanging on then getting dropped. If you are not in the GB orbit, you don't get to play. Simple. Brutal, yes, but winners are brutal with themselves.


----------



## Buddfox (21 Sep 2012)

thom said:


> Congratulations Lucy Garner, retaining her WC in the junior girls road race !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hear, hear!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (21 Sep 2012)

I'm going to go for EBH this year. It seems, reading between the lines from what Cav's said, that EBH may also get unofficial support from the GB team...


----------



## Noodley (21 Sep 2012)

I'll go for Boonen


----------



## thom (21 Sep 2012)

JTL is the GB nominated rider


----------



## Nearly there (21 Sep 2012)

I've picked Boonan EBH sagan and froome in my fantasy team of course ill be way off


----------



## thom (21 Sep 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I'm going to go for EBH this year. It seems, reading between the lines from what Cav's said, that EBH may also get unofficial support from the GB team...


Interesting - some kind of payback for sacrificing his personal ambition for GB riders for most of the year.


----------



## raindog (21 Sep 2012)

That's probably reading a bit _too_ much between the lines, but EBH would make a very good world champ imo.


----------



## montage (21 Sep 2012)

Well done Lucy!!

Vasseur has said JTL has a chance if he attacks far out .... I wish he had kept quiet about that, JTL could well have been our secret weapon


----------



## montage (21 Sep 2012)

thom said:


> JTL is the GB nominated rider


 
oops...Tthat makes my post above look silly


----------



## montage (21 Sep 2012)

Hmmmm, I'm going to say Uran, staying away from the main favourites


----------



## PpPete (21 Sep 2012)

montage said:


> Well done Lucy!!
> 
> Vasseur has said JTL has a chance if he attacks far out .... I wish he had kept quiet about that, JTL could well have been our secret weapon


 
Interesting analysis about the potential internal rivalries within the Spanish & Belgian "teams". Whereas JTL won't feel too much out of place in a Sky line up after the ToB


----------



## laurence (21 Sep 2012)

i'm hoping Sammy Sanchez can pull it out of the bag. i reckon the Spanish could be a strong force on sunday to get a win for their fallen comrade Cabedo.

the course looks to favour Gilbert though


----------



## thom (21 Sep 2012)

Oh yes, Marianne Vos for tomorrow ;-)


----------



## Flying_Monkey (21 Sep 2012)

I would love to see a Colombian win - they have so many strong riders who've done well this season and the tough loop with the Cauberg will suit them.


----------



## laurence (21 Sep 2012)

thom said:


> Oh yes, Marianne Vos for tomorrow ;-)


 
probably.

i'll be cheering for Arndt... going for a breakaway. or she'll drag Teutenburg up for the sprint. i'm going for a german on the podium tomorrow.


----------



## montage (21 Sep 2012)

Go Pooley for tomorrow!
Another dark horse to watch for the men's road race is Stybar - remember to czech him out!


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (21 Sep 2012)

Yeh i think we are looking at Sagan or Boonen. Though these things rarely work out as planned. 
I'll bite the bullet and say Sagan purely because he can do a no handed wheely on a road bike. Nuff said......


----------



## rich p (22 Sep 2012)

Josh Edmondson looked in good form in the ToB so hopefully he'll put up a good show in the U23s


----------



## Buddfox (22 Sep 2012)

Big crash in the women's race, but early on...


----------



## rich p (22 Sep 2012)

Buddfox said:


> Big crash in the women's race, but early on...


 What a pile-up that was!


----------



## Noodley (22 Sep 2012)

Any of the favourites involved, anyone serious? How are the bikes?


----------



## rich p (22 Sep 2012)

Arndt was behind it but is back on

May have been Teutenberg but back on nevertheless!


----------



## rich p (22 Sep 2012)

I also saw a Brit with a bloody mouth but Pooley is up front and safe


----------



## Noodley (22 Sep 2012)

I believe it is available on red button, but not for me


----------



## rich p (22 Sep 2012)

cyclingnews has a live ticker


----------



## kedab (22 Sep 2012)

Noodley said:


> I believe it is available on red button, but not for me


it's online - bbc sport - 'other sport' cycling - bobs


----------



## Noodley (22 Sep 2012)

cheers kedab, unfortunately BT have not seen fit to upgrade my braodband and I cannae get live streaming online as it just freezes


----------



## Buddfox (22 Sep 2012)

What a move by Vos...!


----------



## raindog (22 Sep 2012)

Pure class from Vos. Well deserved win there.


----------



## kedab (22 Sep 2012)

Noodley said:


> cheers kedab, unfortunately BT have not seen fit to upgrade my braodband and I cannae get live streaming online as it just freezes


 
standard bt then


----------



## Flying_Monkey (22 Sep 2012)

Vos is unarguably the best all-round rider right now. She was unbeatable today.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Sep 2012)

That was an impressive effort by the Dutch team!

I'm not quite sure what Emma Pooley was doing though. She certainly didn't look like she was exhausted at the end of the race but she didn't jump after Vos when she went.


----------



## rich p (22 Sep 2012)

Tactics are strange sometimes. There was no way Becker was ever going to get near a medal but the Germans chose not to hepl in the chase.


----------



## Black Cat (22 Sep 2012)

Link to the early crash here, Ouch !!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/cycling/19687765


----------



## thom (22 Sep 2012)

ColinJ said:


> That was an impressive effort by the Dutch team!
> 
> I'm not quite sure what Emma Pooley was doing though. She certainly didn't look like she was exhausted at the end of the race but she didn't jump after Vos when she went.


Brutal honesty from Emma Pooley here :
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/cycling/19687774
I missed the race but she says she got blocked & couldn't go with Vos' jump. Pooley is one gutted lady.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Sep 2012)

thom said:


> Brutal honesty from Emma Pooley here :
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/cycling/19687774
> I missed the race but she says she got blocked & couldn't go with Vos' jump. Pooley is one gutted lady.


I watched that climb again and there was a minor bump between Pooley and an Italian rider - nothing serious, but it seemed to unnerve Pooley just when she needed to really go for it. I spotted a couple of times where she hesitated when she should have been decisive. Some people just don't like being leaders, which is what she said in that interview.


----------



## thom (22 Sep 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Some people just don't like being leaders, which is what she said in that interview.


Yes, she's an excellent GC and TT rider but this oeuvre not her thing.


----------



## rich p (23 Sep 2012)

It'll be interesting to see how Belgium play it with Boonen and Gilbert as favourites and joint leaders.


----------



## rich p (23 Sep 2012)

At Least it's drier there than it is here.


----------



## thom (23 Sep 2012)

On the start line, McQuaid chatting to Brad. Brad trying to ignore him...
The only flags in the crowd are 2 Union flags (and a Welsh flag), like a farewell for Cav.
I guess the Belgian supporters know it only really matters today at the finish line.


----------



## rich p (23 Sep 2012)

Is there a Welsh rider in there?


----------



## Black Cat (23 Sep 2012)

rich p said:


> Is there a Welsh rider in there?


Luke Rowe is from Cardiff


----------



## rich p (23 Sep 2012)

Black Cat said:


> Luke Rowe is from Cardiff


 I could only think of Tyler Hamilton who welshed


----------



## redcard (23 Sep 2012)

Just saw an amateur jump off the cycle path and onto the back of the peleton. Wonder if he'll get pulled off


----------



## rich p (23 Sep 2012)

redcard said:


> Just saw an amateur jump off the cycle path and onto the back of the peleton. *Wonder if he'll get pulled off*


----------



## thom (23 Sep 2012)

Brad sitting at the rear of the peloton. I guess he's there in case a protected GB guy falls or has a mechanical and needs a tow back to the peloton.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Sep 2012)

Very impressed with David Millar's co-commentating on the BBC live stream. Good voice, insightful and very articulate. Not saying anything about the other one though....


----------



## pally83 (23 Sep 2012)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Very impressed with David Millar's co-commentating on the BBC live stream. Good voice, insightful and very articulate. Not saying anything about the other one though....



I'm a Millar fanboy anyway but I agree about his commentary. Would like to see (hear?) him paired with Chris Boardman. Though Porter's not annoying me as much today as usual.


----------



## thom (23 Sep 2012)

Interesting, Jeremy Hunt and Cav on the front keeping some kind of order at the front. What onus is there on them to do any of the work early on given they have no clear candidate ?


----------



## rich p (23 Sep 2012)

Latvia or the Ukraine FTW?


----------



## tug benson (23 Sep 2012)

froome dawg!!!!


----------



## rich p (23 Sep 2012)

Cav is putting in a big turn on the front - last of the year before a winter break?
Maybe he fancies the Tour of Lombardia!


----------



## raindog (23 Sep 2012)

WTF are Sky doing pulling everyone along? Seems completely senseless.

Watch out for Freire as an outside bet - I'd love to see him do it.


----------



## thom (23 Sep 2012)

raindog said:


> WTF are Sky doing pulling everyone along? Seems completely senseless.
> 
> Watch out for Freire as an outside bet - I'd love to see him do it.


In a sense Cav is unlikely to be able to do any team work later in the race so he may as well help the cause keep the gap down now.


----------



## rich p (23 Sep 2012)

It does seem perverse when the Italians, Belgians, Colombians and Spaniards have more reason to keep the break within distance.


----------



## dellzeqq (23 Sep 2012)

fair play - the Belgian guy is putting in a whole lot of work as well. Six minutes ahead with 109 miles to go.

And now the Dutch have taken over


----------



## dellzeqq (23 Sep 2012)

ah - the Dutch had a secret Dutch plan, known only by the Dutch. And it's worked.


----------



## raindog (23 Sep 2012)

Yes, Holland just went bonkers doing a TTT up front


----------



## rich p (23 Sep 2012)

Very secret! GB back on the front!


----------



## thom (23 Sep 2012)

With the absence of race radios, the Dutch have placed electronic notice boards around the course to display coded instructions. Maybe they just went past one of those speed cams that tell you you're under the speed limit and thought that was a team signal ...?

The Belgians have simplified their road side coms to 4 colour coded flags.


----------



## rich p (23 Sep 2012)

Cav is on a bung from EBH to whittle it down


----------



## rich p (23 Sep 2012)

How far up the Cauberg will Cav stay in front?


----------



## rich p (23 Sep 2012)

Piss off Jacky


----------



## thom (23 Sep 2012)

rich p said:


> How far up the Cauberg will Cav stay in front?


I think he'll get off as they come through the start/finish line the first time ;-)


----------



## rich p (23 Sep 2012)

Wiggins looked incredibly easy up the Cauberg


----------



## thom (23 Sep 2012)

Wowzers, Cav back on the front !


----------



## raindog (23 Sep 2012)

rich p said:


> Wiggins looked incredibly easy up the Cauberg


I've been wondering if Brad might be a plan B or maybe even a double plan A with JTL.
Nah - impossible......


----------



## rich p (23 Sep 2012)

raindog said:


> I've been wondering if Brad might be a plan B or maybe even a double plan A with JTL.
> Nah - impossible......


 Me too but I guess he'd be back in the bunch, if so.


----------



## rich p (23 Sep 2012)

Cav got twatted!


----------



## ColinJ (23 Sep 2012)

(I don't know if it has been mentioned earlier?) There is live coverage from the BBC on Freeview channel 301. I was going to watch on Eurosport Player on my small laptop but the big screen is much easier on the eyes.

Jeez ... what was that idiot waving in Cav's face!

Incidentally, why isn't he allowed to wear his World Champion's jersey until someone takes it off him at the end of the race?


----------



## Noodley (23 Sep 2012)

Yay, red button coverage!!


----------



## rich p (23 Sep 2012)

Noodley said:


> Yay, red buttong coverage!!


 Hoo bloody ray!!!!!


----------



## rich p (23 Sep 2012)

Blimey, Cav's still pulling


----------



## Noodley (23 Sep 2012)

I see David Millar has the job of keeping Uncle Hugh in order today


----------



## rich p (23 Sep 2012)

The time gap graphics are up to the Olympic standard


----------



## Noodley (23 Sep 2012)

Was it not Belgian TV who were responsible for the Olympic road coverage?


----------



## thom (23 Sep 2012)

Noodley said:


> Was it not Belgian TV who were responsible for the Olympic road coverage?


NOS from Holland, same as today.


----------



## rich p (23 Sep 2012)

Wowzer, Bertie and JTL!!!


----------



## rich p (23 Sep 2012)

Froome and Wiggo gone then


----------



## thom (23 Sep 2012)

This selection seems to include representation from a lot of the big teams.
Are Germany and Aus there ?


----------



## rich p (23 Sep 2012)

Belgium missing?


----------



## rich p (23 Sep 2012)

Is Michael Matthews still there?


----------



## dellzeqq (23 Sep 2012)

Sagan and Gilbert have gone on the chase. Sagan looks spookily good


----------



## rich p (23 Sep 2012)

2 Belgians in the front group


----------



## Dangermouse (23 Sep 2012)

That fella and kid on the tandem were going for it


----------



## rich p (23 Sep 2012)

Meersman and Lukemans so they'll want to get Gilbert, Avaermat and Boonen up there surely


----------



## thom (23 Sep 2012)

4 laps to go still, no big time gap. Vaughters tweets to the effect : "The guy who will win this hasn't put his nose in the air yet".
Boonen.
But Sagan is seeping class.


----------



## Dangermouse (23 Sep 2012)

The Aussies taking this on now,The Germans just sitting in there waiting.


----------



## thom (23 Sep 2012)

HP, Gilbert has never won the Tour of Flanders...


----------



## rich p (23 Sep 2012)

thom said:


> HP, Gilbert has never won the Tour of Flanders...


 Has he?


----------



## thom (23 Sep 2012)

rich p said:


> Has he?


No - it has cobbles.
Edit : the annoying thing with HP is he speaks in cliches and just says the first thing that comes into his head.
Eg. as soon as you get a shot of the back its "Ooh, a crash!" and then it isn't
At the front, a small gap opens up on a descent and its "And now an attack off the front"


----------



## rich p (23 Sep 2012)

thom said:


> No - it has cobbles.


 I know he hasn't but was HP saying he had?


----------



## rich p (23 Sep 2012)

p.s. I'm on Eurosport!


----------



## Dangermouse (23 Sep 2012)

That crash has done it..........getting faster at the front


----------



## thom (23 Sep 2012)

rich p said:


> p.s. I'm on Eurosport!


Ah yes, I see, he said of Gilbert "Acouples of yearw ago he was winning everything, Amstel Gold, Tour of Flanders". 
We all know that in fact, 1 year ago he won all the Ardennes classics.

I'm listening to BBC for David Millar, not HP.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (23 Sep 2012)

Out for a 105km ride and back in time to see the end of the race, nice. Decided to tune in to bbc coverage in the hope Millar gives some interesting insight from the inside as it were. That crash has mixed things up a wee bitty too.


----------



## thom (23 Sep 2012)

What does "It's going to be status quo pretty soon" mean ( in a bike race ) ?


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (23 Sep 2012)

thom said:


> What does "It's going to be status quo pretty soon" mean ( in a bike race ) ?


No time split?


----------



## Strathlubnaig (23 Sep 2012)

nice repsonse from little tommy v


----------



## dellzeqq (23 Sep 2012)

Porter is so annoying. 'The strong men are hugging the right side of the road'. That would be the inside of the curve, Hugh.......


----------



## rich p (23 Sep 2012)

closed down


----------



## rich p (23 Sep 2012)

Let me just say that whatever happens from here on in, JTL is riding a decent, mature race


----------



## thom (23 Sep 2012)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> No time split?


;-) status quo means the current state though ! They were talking about the situation changing with the groups merging ;-)
I must stop knocking HP


----------



## thom (23 Sep 2012)

Have I mentioned yet I think Boonen will win it ?


----------



## rich p (23 Sep 2012)

thom said:


> Have I mentioned yet I think Boonen will win it ?


 yep! Gilbert was my pick


----------



## Dangermouse (23 Sep 2012)

JLT is in a great position, just wish someone else would do some work


----------



## rich p (23 Sep 2012)

Dangermouse said:


> JLT is in a great position, just wish someone else would do some work


 Has he done any apart from 25m just before the escape got caught?


----------



## Dangermouse (23 Sep 2012)

rich p said:


> Has he done any apart from 25m just before the escape got caught?


 
No he has doen exactly what he should do, just sit there in a good position, now Stan has gone he is in a fantastic position to take it


----------



## Dayvo (23 Sep 2012)

Stannard's a big bugger, isn't he! Twice the size of Tallinsky! (Essex boy, too! )


----------



## rich p (23 Sep 2012)

Dangermouse said:


> No he has doen exactly what he should do, just sit there in a good position, now Stan has gone he is in a fantastic position to take it


----------



## rich p (23 Sep 2012)

Dayvo said:


> Stannard's a big bugger, isn't he! Twice the size of Tallinsky! (Essex boy, too! )


 Reminds me of your good self Dave - with more hair!


----------



## thom (23 Sep 2012)

Come on Stan !


----------



## rich p (23 Sep 2012)

Stannard attack is futile but good to watch


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (23 Sep 2012)

thom said:


> ;-) status quo means the current state though ! They were talking about the situation changing with the groups merging ;-)
> I must stop knocking HP


Nah keep on knocking.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (23 Sep 2012)

Waiting for Sagan to let loose.


----------



## dellzeqq (23 Sep 2012)

'defining moments' coming and going and coming and going.........


----------



## rich p (23 Sep 2012)

It's a good race innit?


----------



## thom (23 Sep 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> 'defining moments' coming and going and coming and going.........


Yes and we had the finale a lap ago too


----------



## rich p (23 Sep 2012)

Get Eurosport!!!!!


----------



## Noodley (23 Sep 2012)

This is good.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (23 Sep 2012)

Nibali doesn't take any sh*t does he? Mad Italian!


----------



## Strathlubnaig (23 Sep 2012)

Belgians looking fairly organized too. And they have the best looking jerseys.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (23 Sep 2012)

Enjoying this a lot. I think we are going to see an insane final sprint up the last climb. There's quite a few riders this will suit: Gilbert, Nordhaug, EBH, Gerrans, Henao, Uran, JTL, Dan Martin, Moreno, Nibali... it's completely unpredictable. Fantastic!


----------



## rich p (23 Sep 2012)

Mass sprint up the Cauberg and 1 mile drag race could be fun!


----------



## Dangermouse (23 Sep 2012)

JLT will get this........I have every confidence, he,s just biding his time


----------



## raindog (23 Sep 2012)

This is real frickin' racing this is.....


----------



## Flying_Monkey (23 Sep 2012)

Damn, Contador and Rodriguez are both still there. They are both certainly in with a chance. It would be nice to see Purito win it.


----------



## Noodley (23 Sep 2012)

JTL has put on an impressive showing today, certainly answered if he can ride beyond 200k!!


----------



## Dangermouse (23 Sep 2012)

He will do well Noodley, very well........my money is on hime if he keeps this up


----------



## rich p (23 Sep 2012)

JTL innit?
Moving nearer the front


----------



## Strathlubnaig (23 Sep 2012)

UCI rules forbid a summit finish, so the 1500m flatter bit after it will be really interesting. Anyone could take this (as flying monkey says)


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (23 Sep 2012)

haha, would love to see JTL win it but unlikely considering his opposition. Where the F is Sagan??


----------



## rich p (23 Sep 2012)

Stannard has done an immense job


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (23 Sep 2012)

Stannard is a machine.


----------



## dragon72 (23 Sep 2012)

Hugh Porter is deploying cliches in his trademark style. He's in "imperious form". Quite literally "saturated with talent".


----------



## Dangermouse (23 Sep 2012)

Stans gonna lead JLT out for the win


----------



## rich p (23 Sep 2012)

'ere we go


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (23 Sep 2012)

I got chills. This is good.


----------



## rich p (23 Sep 2012)

go phil


----------



## thom (23 Sep 2012)

rich p said:


> go phil


I think you got this one right ;-)


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (23 Sep 2012)

Well done Gilbert. STRONG.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (23 Sep 2012)

That's so odd, the chasers all sat up.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (23 Sep 2012)

Attaboy Gilbert ! Picked his moment perfectly and had the legs to finish.
That was a great race, very entertaining and a true test of the best. Far more interesting than last year, a great parcours.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Sep 2012)

Good call Rich


----------



## Noodley (23 Sep 2012)

Excellent race. Well done Gilbert.


----------



## Dangermouse (23 Sep 2012)

Gilbert deserved that, boy didnt they ride as a team all the way


----------



## rich p (23 Sep 2012)

I've called the last 3 winners but never had a punt!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (23 Sep 2012)

I really didn't get what EBH was doing. He was off chasing Gilbert with Kolobnev and Valverde, and then he sat up and started looking around instead of continuing to chase him down. In the meantime, Gilbert's gap become unbridgeable. EBH clearly had something left because he then started riding again and made sure of second.


----------



## rich p (23 Sep 2012)

What a great advert for real racing without radios!


----------



## thom (23 Sep 2012)

Well done EBH too.
JTL I think blown away in the end but not a bad introduction to the WCs.

Gilbert is a more than worthy winner.


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (23 Sep 2012)

JTL is still right up there!


----------



## raindog (23 Sep 2012)

Gilbert, massive, massive win.

Great riding from Stannard and JTL too - did better than I thought they would.


----------



## rich p (23 Sep 2012)

I'm off to Florence next year to watch this week's racing.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (23 Sep 2012)

JTL in the top 20, nae bad loon.


----------



## Dayvo (23 Sep 2012)

rich p said:


> I'm off to Florence next year to watch this week's racing.


 
You'll need a time machine!


----------



## Dangermouse (23 Sep 2012)

JLT will be looking at this for his start of next season, he will be strong and whats more a lot more mature and seasoned ready for it, but still a fantastic race and fantasic win for Gilbert


----------



## Dayvo (23 Sep 2012)

Strathlubnaig said:


> Belgians looking fairly organized too. And they have the best looking jerseys.


 
Yep, I love the jerseys, too!


----------



## Dayvo (23 Sep 2012)

I should have been a betting man!



Dayvo said:


> My money would be on either EBH or Gilbert.


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (23 Sep 2012)

rich p said:


> I'm off to Florence next year to watch this week's racing.


 
Are the TVs that much better in Italy?


----------



## beastie (23 Sep 2012)

Dangermouse said:


> JLT will be looking at this for his start of next season, he will be strong and whats more a lot more mature and seasoned ready for it, but still a fantastic race and fantasic win for Gilbert


It's JTL nae JLT.


----------



## sheddy (23 Sep 2012)

Interesting to see those Dutch rural roads with onroad cycle paths, but with the central white line removed. 

Does anyone know of UK roads getting this treatment ?


----------



## thom (23 Sep 2012)

12'th year in a row that the World Champion rode the Vuelta


----------



## dellzeqq (23 Sep 2012)

I thought Millar's contribution to the commentary was outstanding - although I can't work out why he wasn't riding.


----------



## thom (23 Sep 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> I thought Millar's contribution to the commentary was outstanding - although I can't work out why he wasn't riding.


He was at the WADA conference in Russia a week ago as had been planned for a while and I think he didn't have great form but the conference prevented him for preparing properly.


----------



## thom (23 Sep 2012)

Ho ho ho, a quote from Cav:
"Well, I know one thing: Amstel's a race I'm never gonna farking do."
I'll let the auto-filter deal with that


----------



## Strathlubnaig (23 Sep 2012)

sheddy said:


> Interesting to see those Dutch rural roads with onroad cycle paths, but with the central white line removed.
> 
> Does anyone know of UK roads getting this treatment ?


 
ha ha ha.... canny stop laughing.....


----------



## Strathlubnaig (23 Sep 2012)

I was a bit surprised to see Wiggins / Froome / Cavendish & Dowsett DNF. Maybe got caught up in that big crash with a few laps to go ? Or lost interest ?


----------



## raindog (23 Sep 2012)

Strathlubnaig said:


> I was a bit surprised to see Wiggins / Froome / Cavendish & Dowsett DNF. Maybe got caught up in that big crash with a few laps to go ? Or lost interest ?


I think they were all sh@gged out. It's been a long season for some of these guys.


----------



## gb155 (23 Sep 2012)

raindog said:


> I think they were all sh@gged out. It's been a long season for some of these guys.


That was my thoughts too


----------



## Buddfox (23 Sep 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I really didn't get what EBH was doing. He was off chasing Gilbert with Kolobnev and Valverde, and then he sat up and started looking around instead of continuing to chase him down. In the meantime, Gilbert's gap become unbridgeable. EBH clearly had something left because he then started riding again and made sure of second.


 
I'm glad someone else said this - I thought it was an incredibly disappointing end to what had been up to that point a fantastic race. Who wants to finish second in anything? EBH could have at least had the balls to try and chase him down - he might not have made it, he might have finished fourth rather than second, but what difference does that really make? I don't think anyone's about to reel off a list of riders who have finished second at the world championships. But what was so perplexing is that he really did seem to have the legs for another push - and Gilbert looked like he might have cracked under the pressure on that second ramp up. It was so disappointing to see them sit up and look round.

Congrats to Gilbert though, he waited and waited and then just blew off the front. And to the Belgian team who despite all the breaks, the crash etc. still had five riders in the decisive group.


----------



## thom (23 Sep 2012)

Buddfox said:


> I'm glad someone else said this - I thought it was an incredibly disappointing end to what had been up to that point a fantastic race. Who wants to finish second in anything? EBH could have at least had the balls to try and chase him down - he might not have made it, he might have finished fourth rather than second, but what difference does that really make? I don't think anyone's about to reel off a list of riders who have finished second at the world championships. But what was so perplexing is that he really did seem to have the legs for another push - and Gilbert looked like he might have cracked under the pressure on that second ramp up. It was so disappointing to see them sit up and look round.


Boasson Hagen was unable to go with Gilbert when he attacked on the Cauberg but then surged clear himself to secure second place. 
_"It was very good to get second place and we were close to gold. My teammates rode well and did a great job. I am very grateful to them. Gilbert was very strong and there was nothing I could do,"_ he said.

From memory, I think this is EBH's best ever showing in a one day race.
Freire was cheesed off with Valverde for not going with the plan and waiting for him on the final climb of the Cauberg.


----------



## Buddfox (23 Sep 2012)

thom said:


> Boasson Hagen was unable to go with Gilbert when he attacked on the Cauberg but then surged clear himself to secure second place.
> _"It was very good to get second place and we were close to gold. My teammates rode well and did a great job. I am very grateful to them. Gilbert was very strong and there was nothing I could do,"_ he said.
> 
> From memory, I think this is EBH's best ever showing in a one day race.
> Freire was cheesed off with Valverde for not going with the plan and waiting for him on the final climb of the Cauberg.


 
I guess that depends on your view of what is important - he won two one day races late in the season, the Vattenfall event and GP Ouest-France, and looked strong in doing so, particularly the second I thought. Valverde was more circumspect: "_We just didn't get it together. There was no collaboration between any of us because we were not far from the line and each of us had a medal in our heads."_

EBH may have felt he couldn't have caught Gilbert, but he might at least have tried, or do I ask too much...? He obviously felt a definite second was better than a shot at glory and finishing fourth. I find the former much less appealing to watch than the latter.


----------



## thom (23 Sep 2012)

Buddfox said:


> I guess that depends on your view of what is important - he won two one day races late in the season, the Vattenfall event and GP Ouest-France, and looked strong in doing so, particularly the second I thought. Valverde was more circumspect: "_We just didn't get it together. There was no collaboration between any of us because we were not far from the line and each of us had a medal in our heads."_
> 
> EBH may have felt he couldn't have caught Gilbert, but he might at least have tried, or do I ask too much...? He obviously felt a definite second was better than a shot at glory and finishing fourth. I find the former much less appealing to watch than the latter.


Here's Freire being cheesed off.
Edit: EBH gets 170 world ranking points for coming 2nd in the WC. He got 80 points for winning the GP Ouest-Plouay. That only says the WC result is considered significantly more prestigious by the UCI although others have a right to a different opinion.


----------



## tigger (23 Sep 2012)

Missed the last 30 mins due to family commitments but it was a great race up to then I think. Looking forward to the highlights...

Really chuffed for Gilbert, probably my favourite rider along with the Dirty Steak Eater. A proper rider, not the best of season's by his standards but he really is good on a bike!


----------



## raindog (23 Sep 2012)

Buddfox said:


> ....... or do I ask too much...?


yes


----------



## fimm (24 Sep 2012)

According to David Millar during the commentry (and I am another who thought he was excellent) the group of three behind Gilbert were all looking at one another to try and avoid dragging the others up to Gilbert. EBH obviously eventually got the break, but too late to catch Gilbert.
(Not that I claim to be any sort of expert, but that is my understanding of what David Millar was saying.)


----------



## thom (24 Sep 2012)

A French rider swaps his bike during the race. Well, apparently that's what happened !



Edit : this was probably the junior race. I guess the pros are a bit more efficient


----------



## phil_hg_uk (24 Sep 2012)

thom said:


> A French rider swaps his bike during the race. Well, apparently that's what happened !


----------



## oldroadman (24 Sep 2012)

thom said:


> Here's Freire being cheesed off.
> Edit: EBH gets 170 world ranking points for coming 2nd in the WC. He got 80 points for winning the GP Ouest-Plouay. That only says the WC result is considered significantly more prestigious by the UCI although others have a right to a different opinion.


 
The points are very important for a world tour team, and will help a rider's contract. Bear in mind this is a living and a rider has a certain lifespan at the top, from which to maximise his earnings. So taking an extra 170 ranking points to a team is all helpful when contracts get negotiated. The win was gone, no chance to recover that, go for the next best option, no need for silly (and costly) heroics.
That is the world of professional sport, pointless heroic chases resulting in lower placings that may have been better are not a serious option.


----------



## Rob3rt (24 Sep 2012)

thom said:


> A French rider swaps his bike during the race. Well, apparently that's what happened !




That is awesome, lol!


----------



## ColinJ (24 Sep 2012)

I can't watch that using Opera, Firefox or Internet Explorer! Has the video been taken down? If so, is it available anywhere else?


----------



## thom (24 Sep 2012)

ColinJ said:


> I can't watch that using Opera, Firefox or Internet Explorer! Has the video been taken down? If so, is it available anywhere else?


Does this non-embedded link work :

View: http://vimeo.com/49997914#

edit - the squirrels are playing with auto-embedding here


----------



## ColinJ (24 Sep 2012)

Thanks - that worked. I was missing the '#' at the end of the URL.

That was a smooth bike change!


----------



## thom (24 Sep 2012)

ColinJ said:


> That was a smooth bike change!


Cyclocross skills


----------



## Dayvo (24 Sep 2012)

Strathlubnaig said:


> ha ha ha.... canny stop laughing.....


 
You mean Scottish roads aren't like that?


----------



## Rob500 (24 Sep 2012)

thom said:


> A French rider swaps his bike during the race. Well, apparently that's what happened !




LOL - That's fantastic.


----------

